# Orangepi one/pc



## SPARC (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello
Who has for myself an image for Orangepi one or pc ?
Follow these instructions but nothing is done:
https://github.com/freebsd/crochet
I used only old version of the system to make, because i had problems with desktop graphics nvidia.


----------



## oOiOo (Oct 14, 2018)

Hello,
An image from (not so) CURRENT for orangepi one is available here:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DYFt2DSmaTStwFW9b2dL2Dm45wFlj0l4/view?usp=sharing

```
root@allwinner-h3:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD allwinner-h3 12.0-ALPHA4 FreeBSD 12.0-ALPHA4 #7 aaa100d0620(master): Sun Sep  9 19:09:50 CEST 2018     root@unxbox:/usr/obj/usr/home/ARM/armv7/src/arm.armv7/sys/GENERIC-NODEBUG  arm
```
There is no root passwd, no HDMI (untested), no ssh, etc... You need an USB/TTL adapter to access to the console.
Hope this helps.


----------

